# mplayerplug-in ebuild, ¿dónde? ¿cómo?

## ramonoid

Qué tal.

Antes que nada, soy relativamente nuevo utilizando gentoo pero no soy un novato en *nix, aunque de vez en cuando se me pueden pasar unas cosillas.

Sé que con la opción "--sync" se actualiza el arbol de Portage, y que con un "--search" y un "--searchdesc" puedo buscar un "paquete" con emerge, pero para nada puedo encontrar el paquete ese net-www/mplayerplug-in, el cual he visto mucha gente habla de él en el foro y en distintos blogs, así que sé que ese es su nombre correcto.

He utilizado distintos mirrors tambien y aún nada.

¿Me echan una mano?

Nada me cuesta descargar fuentes y compilar, pero si sé que el ebuild existe...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Y de hecho pasa lo mismo con otros paquetes como "emesene" y "scrobby" pero eso no es primordial.

----------

## agdg

Cuando no recuerdas/sabes el nombre de X paquete, o no sabes que términos de búsqueda usar, emerge no es una solución. Lo mejor es recurrir a packages.gentoo.org y usar su buscador, el cual al usar el motor de google funciona muy bien.

Centrándonos en el caso, net-www/mplayerplug-in ha sido abandonado en favor de gecko-mediaplayer y gnome-mplayer. De hecho la categoría net-www no existe en el árbol portage, fue renombrada a www-plugins

----------

## i92guboj

 *ramonoid wrote:*   

> Qué tal.
> 
> Antes que nada, soy relativamente nuevo utilizando gentoo pero no soy un novato en *nix, aunque de vez en cuando se me pueden pasar unas cosillas.
> 
> Sé que con la opción "--sync" se actualiza el arbol de Portage, y que con un "--search" y un "--searchdesc" puedo buscar un "paquete" con emerge, pero para nada puedo encontrar el paquete ese net-www/mplayerplug-in, el cual he visto mucha gente habla de él en el foro y en distintos blogs, así que sé que ese es su nombre correcto.

 

Así es la naturaleza de la red. Si buscas "yugoslavia" tambíen tendrás muchos resultados, aunque ya no existe país alguno con ese nombre. Es un ejemplo que ilustra bien el caso que nos ocupa. Como ya te han indicado arriba, dicho paquete ya no existe. Es recomendable usar alguna de las alternativas, aunque siempre puedes encontrar ebuilds antiguos por la red. También puedes usar un buscador especializado para ver si existe algún ebuild en un overlay conocido.

http://gpo.zugaina.org/AdvSearch

 *Quote:*   

> Y de hecho pasa lo mismo con otros paquetes como "emesene" y "scrobby" pero eso no es primordial.

 

En el CVS de gentoo puedes ver incluso los ebuilds "muertos", tan solo tienes que pulsa en "show XX dead files" tras entrar en el siguiente enlace:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/

----------

## ramonoid

 *agdg wrote:*   

> Cuando no recuerdas/sabes el nombre de X paquete, o no sabes que términos de búsqueda usar, emerge no es una solución. Lo mejor es recurrir a packages.gentoo.org y usar su buscador, el cual al usar el motor de google funciona muy bien.
> 
> Centrándonos en el caso, net-www/mplayerplug-in ha sido abandonado en favor de gecko-mediaplayer y gnome-mplayer. De hecho la categoría net-www no existe en el árbol portage, fue renombrada a www-plugins

 

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda.

----------

